# Co2 levels



## klug7214 (Dec 6, 2009)

Is there anyway to check the level of Co2 in your tank? I just set up a DIY system and curious to see where im at.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Drop checkers. The best way to go.

One such as this for example:

Red Sea Co2 Indicator


----------

